# Tape separation



## hh_hs178

Hello folks!
Alguien me podría ayudar con esta traducción. Contexto:

*Requirements for an insulation system for machine stator winding are:

5. Good resistance to tape separation caused by thermal heating*

Mi intento es pensar que la aislación del estator está construida por capas y que el calor haría separarlas. puede ser eso??

Thanx in advance

See you


----------



## cyberpedant

The few stators I've looked at (in the distant past) were wound with wire, not tape, and I can not imagine why tape would be preferable. Might this device have been manufactured in a non-English-speaking country, and thus be cursed by an inadequate translation of the manual? The phrase "thermal heating" seems at best redundant. All heating, whether caused by friction or chemistry, is "thermal." But if the wording is otherwise accurate, I believe your conclusion is valid.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I was wondering about "thermal heating" too. 
I don't think it's wound with tape, I think the tape is somehow part of the insulation.
But qsy.


----------



## hh_hs178

Dejenme hacerles una aclaracion
Por supuesto que el motor esta bobinado con alambres de cobre
yo me referia a Tape a las capas de la aislacion
Tapes como capas
is that correct??


----------



## cyberpedant

Capa = layer, no "tape." La aislación (en el pasado, al menos) fue una capa de laca o algún otro tipo de pintura aislante. Tape = cinta.


----------



## hh_hs178

ah entonces si tape es cinta serían las cintas que recubren las bobinas??


----------



## cyberpedant

Puede ser. ¿No tienes una foto?


----------



## hh_hs178

si tienen que ser las cintas continuas que envuelven las bobinas
ya entendi la idea
muchas tenquius!!


----------



## k-in-sc

"Girth cracking and tape separation are special variations of thermal cycle deterioration in thermoplastic insulation systems ..."

It's the insulation.

The coils are NOT wound with tape.


----------



## k-in-sc

Definition of tape separation:
http://books.google.com/books?id=DP...epage&q="tape separation " insulation&f=false


----------

